# αναζήτηση software για web design



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

Μπορείτε να με συμβουλεύσετε ποιο είναι το πιο καλό λογισμικό web design για Macintosh, το οποίο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει ένας ερασιτέχνης, που δεν σκοπεύει να το μετατρέψει σε επάγγελμα;


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 13, 2010)

http://wordpress.en.softonic.com/mac

Eύκολα, γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks, Zeph!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

Δεύτερη ερώτηση, όμως, τώρα που το είδα: 
Αυτό δεν είναι για να φτιάξεις μπλογκ; Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι μάλλον για ιστοσελίδα, όχι απλό μπλογκ.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 13, 2010)

Δες πμ.
Όχι, μπορείς πολύ άνετα να δημιουργήσεις κανονικό ιστότοπο (όχι απλό ιστολόγιο). Έχει άπειρες δυνατότητες, τεράστια κοινότητα υποστήριξης και συνεχείς ενημερώσεις.


----------

